# Looking for input



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

We are thinking of moving up our B.O.W. pheasant hunt to warmer weather. Any imput well help you can post,pm, or e-mail me with your suggestions. Thanks Worm Dunker AKA Setterman on campfire


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

Worm Dunker,

Warm weather is always better for me How much early in the season will it be. I wouldn't want to miss out on any bow hunting!!! Will the hunting be better or worse by changing? I just recieved a letter from Lynn Marla about the Andy Ammann Chapter 16th annual sportmans banquet. Are you going to this?

QS


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Were not sure how early in the year thats why were looking for suggestions. Yes I will be at the banquet I am the banquet prize chairman. You and your husban should come there are giving (raffling off) quite a few guns. Plus a lot of fine art work and other prizes. This is where we raise our money for our women hunt youth hunt (new this year) dog trail and sporting clay shoot.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2002)

Worm Dunker,
I have never been to a hunt like that but was always interested. I always like warm weather myself.  Qs raised a good point, will it affect the hunting? If it dosen't then I would move it to a warmer month. Have fun at your banquet. Those are always fun!  
April


----------



## dogman (Jul 20, 2001)

I am also a member of the Andy Ammann Chapter of the Ruffed Grouse Society. Also was one of the gun instructors at last years B.O.W. hunt. One thing to think about when thinking of changing dates as to what other hunting will be going on at an earlier date, such as bow hunting, pheasant hunting, gun deer hunting,
If any of you ladies would like to know more about the fun they had at last years B. O.W. would be put a post to aks Huntress. I think she had a great time. I will also be at the banquet. And could answer more questions for you. It would be a great way to support the Souciety as that it where we get or money to support those programs. For tickets you can contact Wormdunker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

wormdunker,
dogman said to ask you about tickets for the banquet. I have three questions. One where is it? Two when is it? Andthree how much are the tickets. Just wondering. If you could let me know I would appreciate it.  Thanks
April


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

The banquet is April 25 in Holt Mi (Just south of Lansing Mi.) a single ticket is 50.00 wich includes a year membership to RGS and a dinner and the ticket stub goes in for member gun raffle. A couple ticket is 70.00 includes 2 dinners only one membership and the stubs go in member and guest raffle. This banquet is open to all but I think there is a cut off date of 4-20-02 so meals can be ordered from cater. Hope you can make it Lynn Marla from B.O.W. will be there Jenny Olsen from Mi. Out of Doors and hopefully some of the other women that we took hunting and salmon fishing also. This is our only fund rasier and we due a lot with what money we raise. Also who ever sells the most tickets to the banquet I am taking them fishing for a day and three of there there guests.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2002)

Thanks wormdunker.  I will try to make it. that is right around finals time so I don't know if I will get to go.  mabye next year. Thank you for the info though. I am sure that somone else might have needed it to!
April


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Is this Huntress by any chance aka Jackie?

Dogman - I knew 4 of the women who went on last years pheasant hunt (Jackie, Wei Zen, Mary & Marge). They had a great time, talked me into it. I contacted Lynn Marla already about it. She said I have to keep checking the BOW Board to see when registration opens.
I understand it's a very social event. Walking and talking (the second half I do better then the first half) They teased me about my deer blind being so close to the parking lot that I could have just sat in my car. (SO I'm an old grandma that doesn't like to walk alot, I still like to have fun  but I was out in the cold with the rest of them, I just didn't want to walk for 30 minutes, and through rivers like Jackie did)

I'm hoping to get in to the Pheasant hunt this year.

That banquet is on a Thursday night? (If yes, I may try to come without Lindsey, he's in school)


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

L80rider Huntress's real name is Kelly she was the one with the real long brown hair that hunted with the camera crew and used my O/U (really nice girl). From what little imput I have gotten I believe we will still have the hunt in December. It may be cold but we need some time for the members to get enough grouse and woodcock to feed all the women. The social part is fun, skeet shooting is a hoot ,the hunt is good but the meal is outstanding and the high light of the outing for me. If you come to our R.G.S. banquet (Thursdat the April 25) you will be a member and I believe (at least if I have my say)members will get preference to the hunt. Good luck and welcome to this site.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey I look forward to meeting everyone at the Banquet (but your going to have to tell me who you are, don't know if I can remember real names and nicknames. Hope there are nametags. Worm dunker and I have e-mailed back and forth several times, I sent in my money and I'll get the ticket in the mail soon.
Sounds like an good group. 

So QS are you coming also? I've lost track of everyone already. It's one of those senior CRS moments (and I too young to be having them.)  

See everyone on the 25th.

Then the ladies on the 10th.

And hopefully again in December at the Pheasant Hunt.


----------



## QueenSalmon (Feb 23, 2001)

L80rider,

I can't make it I'm on 12 hours 6 days. By the time I get home from fighting the rush hour traffic...it's 6 or 6:30. I cook or order out and then fall alseep by 8-8:30. 

I would like to make it to this years Pheasant Hunt. I was signed up for last years but had to cancel due to a doctors appt. (fertility spec) I couldn't reschedule Huntress said she has a great time with all!!!! I hope I can get signed up this time around. Huntress will be joining us at the WWW outing. She will also be sleeping in the group tent.

Check out the thread on bow/gun practice. I would love to meet you before the WWW outing.

Worndunker...Thanks again for keeping us up to date on the BOW outings. I hope I get to meet you soon. 

QS


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Our club had a contest to sell tickets for our banquet and the only ticket I sold was to L80rider. So she will be at the hunt (even if I have to pay for it) and I may even half to take her fishing even though she doesn't ride a Harley. I'm not much of a salesman but I can catch fish. Looking forward to meeting you L80rider and Dogman (who also helps with the hunt) from the forms here will be there too.


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

I may not ride a Harley at this time.

But I would LOVE to own one if you would like to buy me one worm dunker.

I did have a Harley for 8 days 2,200 miles. And I had a BALL.

I love Harleys. Just don't own one now. But I love to ride them.

But then again. I LOVE to ride.  How do you tell a happy biker?

By the bugs in her (his) teeth?

Probably about as much as you LOVE to fish.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Wormdunker,

Sorry I didn't realize there was a contest when I bought my ticket to the banquet. I waited until the last moment to purchase because Byron and I were trying to find a way for both of us to go. I'm sorry I would have bought from you had a known. Looking forward to seeing you again. 


L80rider,

I look forward to meeting you the night of the banquet. I am also signed up for the Washtenaw event. I am unsure if I can make it Friday night due to work commitments, but will definitely be there on Saturday.

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Huntress don't worry about it at least you are supporting a good cause. Remind me at the banquet will see if we can all come up with a free weekend and I take you gals fishing for helping out the club. Looking foward to meeting you again.


----------



## Huntress (Dec 14, 2000)

Worm Dunker,

Fishing sounds great!  See you on Thursday. 

Best Regards,

Huntress


----------



## L80rider (Apr 3, 2002)

Had a great time at the Banquet. Met Worm Dunker and Huntress, If I met anyone else I didn't realize they were from here.
They had a LOT of BEAUTIFUL stuff at the banquet, unfortunately I was NOT lucky enough to win any of it. I used up all my luck with the Low numbers on the LEG Rings (won 4 of them) Now what do I do with them??? 

It was good to see Lynn Marla of the MI DNR BOW Program again, we got caught up on old stories and friends.

Great food, Great Company. LONG Drive Home.


Thanks Again for inviting me.


----------

